# Girls



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

I just cant believe the crazy crap that goes on inside thier heads. Irrational! They are really nutcases. I dont know of any man who can really figure it out!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they think the same about us men.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I asked my wife if she could tell me how women think and she said they don't even know each other thinks. A couple of close female friends confirmed this


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

My father told me.....in his fading Italian accent....

"Boyz are likea the dowgsa...dey wanna nahting....ana theya happi.
Garlz are likea da cats...dey donna know whata da hella dey whan it...mah dey wanna mohr."


Translates to....

Boys are like dogs....they want nothing and they're happy.
Girls are like cats....they don't know what the hell they want...but they want more of it.

Just imagine that being told to you with an Italian accent when you're nine years old.

Luv ya Pa...till we see each other again.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Girls are alright.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

A pious old man was standing on the California Seashore one day praying.

"You know God I have been a good man all my life and have not asked you for anything but before I die I would like to go to Hawaii. Only I'm afraid to fly and can't swim so could you build a highway bridge to Hawaii so I can drive there."

God heard him and thought for a moment. He appeared to him to answer the man and He responded "I'm sorry I can't do that. It wouldn't be right. Look inside your heart my child. Is there anything simpler that you may want and something you can share with your fellow man perhaps ? Something that may help to bring peace amongst all of mankind."

The old man considered that then said "Well in that case. God could you explain to me how women think?"

God seemed pleased with his request and responded..."Umm...that highway...do you want two lane or four ?"


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

The post contents here so far probably give away the difference between the young pups from us married older dudes :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got enough blood to operate my brain and my penis but not both at the same time, so I try not to think of what makes girls function. Instead, I enjoy the ride. So far, my plan has worked.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm for this thread being deleted. There are women who participate in this forum, you know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

"Women, you can't live with them.......pass the beer nuts."

_Norm Peterson, from Cheers_.


Man will never understand woman. That's the way it is and the way it will always be.

_Me, 41 year old married dude with a beautiful wife and two beautiful kids._


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Like The Beastie Boys said.

"Girls.... all I really want is Girls"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

About 9 years ago I met the one that I will spend the rest of my life with. Never thought that was going to be possible based on previous issues. But, I am a believer now. We do everything together. Some of us boys take a long time to grow up mentally, once we do we see the opposite sex through much clearer eyes.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This might help, given that guys seem to understand gear more than they understand women







[/IMG]


Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I was at a seminar last year and picked this book up. Some of you may find it very enlightening. It's kinda funny too. 

It's called: Why Men Don't Listen and Women Can't Read Maps

Give it a read, it may solve some of the mystery....maybe....


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> About 9 years ago I met the one that I will spend the rest of my life with....


She's gorgeous. Congrats GC! :food-smiley-004:




> I'm for this thread being deleted. There are women who participate in this forum, you know.


BUT... that would perpetuate the double standard again, calling our women too delicate to handle some guys chatting about them (like they don't about us :wink: ).

Our gal's might "go Xena" on us with their guitars then 




> It's called: Why Men Don't Listen and Women Can't Read Maps


I'll have to get that one. How does it compare with the standard, "Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars"?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Geek said:


> I'll have to get that one. How does it compare with the standard, "Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars"?


While I have the standard, I couldn't bring myself to read it. Maybe it was too trendy at the time. This one is really interesting and funny. Probably much of the same thing without the syrupy relationship angle. Just the facts.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Like The Beastie Boys said.
> 
> "Girls.... all I really want is Girls"



Everyone is so apt to jump down your throat when you're being an old fuddyduddy...but I don't believe I'm the only one that wants to say....
" Nice to see you've lightened up a little and joined in a li'l fun ! "

:food-smiley-015:


----------



## Rex Lannegan (Mar 2, 2006)

You know, here's the thing about women: they have the boobies and they smell nice; but they sure like to talk a lot.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Rex Lannegan said:


> You know, here's the thing about women: they have the boobies and they smell nice; but they sure like to talk a lot.


Gee, when you put it that way, women aren't complicated at all.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yep. This explains it. One fellow mentioned that other women can explain how another think. Well here is the reason. They each tweak their own settings - no way to duplicate.



greco said:


>


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

women are fine, so long as you dont try to understand it when they make a decision that leaves you confused and probably frustrated. go with it.

me, im single. always have been, dunno if that'll change soon or not . i have a few female friends, and from what i gather;

yeah there can be some rough patches, but if they're so terrible... why do most of us wind up married? you take the good with the bad, and when you look back you'll hopefully see more good then bad.

ah who am i kidding, i dont know nothin


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> yeah there can be some rough patches, but if they're so terrible... why do most of us wind up married? you take the good with the bad, and when you look back you'll hopefully see more good then bad.


I was successfully married once and had a couple of successful relationships after that. My life has been a succession of successes! :wink:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's a chemical thing.

You learn to deal with it




or change species:banana:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

gerald guerrero said:


> I just cant believe the crazy crap that goes on inside thier heads. Irrational! They are really nutcases. I dont know of any man who can really figure it out!



...that's the beauty of it, mate!

its all about the mystery. if women were easy to figure out, the :sport-smiley-002: of the sexes would be a boring experience at best!

-dh


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

ha ha....
I live at the estrogen hotel.....
1 wife and 3 teenage daughters......and I think you may have already
figured them out....



> Originally Posted by gerald guerrero
> I just cant believe the crazy crap that goes on inside thier heads. Irrational! They are really nutcases.


plus I am never really safe from the pms/pmdd urges.....I could be killed at any given moment....just by speaking out loud....lol

help me....
Auger


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

That's funny Auger. :smile: You need to set up your 'man-cave' if you haven't already. A garage with an old couch, bar fridge, space heater, tv, and sound. Decorate with vintage oil cans, tires, etc. Don't forget the bucket!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*keep in mind this is a joke....*



gerald guerrero said:


> I just cant believe the crazy crap that goes on inside thier heads. Irrational! They are really nutcases. I dont know of any man who can really figure it out!


That's the way we keep it cause we think most of you are dumb!! LOL!!!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> That's funny Auger. :smile: You need to set up your 'man-cave' if you haven't already. A garage with an old couch, bar fridge, space heater, tv, and sound. Decorate with vintage oil cans, tires, etc. Don't forget the bucket!


You just described my "Chez-mois",...!


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Michelle said:


> That's funny Auger. :smile: You need to set up your 'man-cave' if you haven't already. A garage with an old couch, bar fridge, space heater, tv, and sound. Decorate with vintage oil cans, tires, etc. Don't forget the bucket!


I laughed so hard at this post coffee came out my nose. Thanks Michelle!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> That's the way we keep it cause we think most of you are dumb!! LOL!!!


...sad, but true...thank gord i'm not a female.



-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...thank gord i'm not a female.
> 
> 
> 
> -dh


Who's Gord?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

auger said:


> ha ha....
> I live at the estrogen hotel.....
> 1 wife and 3 teenage daughters......and I think you may have already
> figured them out....
> ...


Boy do I understand where you are coming from. 1 wife, four daughters. My son learned real quick to just run and me, I head for the basement, my domain. At least they have "allowed" me to have the basement.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Who's Gord?


...gord almighty, omnipotent ruler of all men and even the odd woman.

-dh


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

ha!
see the way women think....guys don't need a bucket....LOL

Riff


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

oh yeah, forgot about that Riff, thank Gord you pointed that out, no don't! never mind........


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...gord almighty, omnipotent ruler of all men and even the odd woman.
> 
> -dh


I think gord is a woman


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> I think gord is a woman


haha! that would explain a lot wouldn't it!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this is an awesomely funny thread! 
ive been in a lot of relationships myself- about 5 years ago the last pretty little redheaded princess tossed me out on my ass with little warning- it was then that i realized that although wimmen are crazy and unpredictable and all that, perhaps my lack of luck with them has more to do with who i am. its hard for most wimmen to understand that although cuddling in front of an episode of "friends" is cool and all, ive got stuff i need to do. so since then ive just done my own thing and let wimmen do as they like. ive been seeing my current girlfriend for 11 months or thereabouts. i know where she lives but couldnt find it if i tried, i dont know her phone number, we go weeks sometimes without getting in touch and im pretty sure she has another guy lol- but that leaves me with most of my free time to do what i like in my apartment full of beer and guitars:smile:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

I think Gord is definetly a woman,,,,,
otherwise the opening for the walleye season wouldnt fall on mothers day....
each year......

good luck to all of you who have women in your lives.......
and a note to you younger guys.....RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN while you still can....lol
Auger


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

<Trekkie>

_"Let us rejoice in our differences."_ - Basis of the Vulcan concept of IDIC

</Trekkie>


----------

